# Gas Station Ephedrine



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2007)

I went to the Gas Station tonight and I saw a section behind the counter with things such as "Ephedrine-Plus!" and other various products and was wondering what exactly they are.

Are they selling Ephedrine illegally or is it simply a rip-off product?


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 3, 2007)

Gas stations and convience stores are famous for selling energy pills it is still legal to sell those products i can walk into my local health store and get a bottle of Lipodrene or the countless other brands no problem


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2007)

Ephedrine is still legal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I need to do some research, I was under the impression that Ephedrine and Ephedra were nearly identical (cell-tech to cell mass).

Thanks guys.


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

I think 10mg servings are legal. Anything over that got banned. No?


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 3, 2007)

I can still buy Lipodrene w/25mg no problem there was talk of pulling it again but that seems to have died down again


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> I think 10mg servings are legal. Anything over that got banned. No?



That is true for ephedra. Companies are now allowed to market ephedra products with no more than 10mg ephedra a dose. Ephedrine was never banned and companies still make them at 25mg a dose, though you will most likely find that guaifenesin (an expectorant) is added at 200mg. This is because ephedrine is marketed as a cold remedy.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 10, 2007)

lurker1 said:


> That is true for ephedra. Companies are now allowed to market ephedra products with no more than 10mg ephedra a dose. Ephedrine was never banned and companies still make them at 25mg a dose, though you will most likely find that guaifenesin (an expectorant) is added at 200mg. This is because ephedrine is marketed as a cold remedy.



Not true at all this is Lipodrene i can get it down the street in local health store


Supplement Facts  Warnings 
Serving Size: 1 Tablet
Proprietary Blend with Thermo-Rx and Extend-Rx Technology: 557.5mg 
Ephedra Extract 25mg (leaves)
Acacia Rigidula Extract (leaves)
MethylSynephrine [Yielding 75mg Phenylethylamine Alkaloids including: B-Phenylethylamine, N-Methyl-B-phenylethylamine, and R-beta-methylphenylethylamine]
Phenylethylamine HCL
Synephrine HCL 25mg
Theobromine
Green Tea Extract (45mg ECGC)
Hoodia Extract (cactus)
Cassia Nomame Extract (plant)
Naringen (fruit)
6,7 Dihydroxybergamottin (fruit)
5-Methoxytryptamine HCL
L-5-Hydroxytryptophan
Yohimbine HCL
Caffeine (Anhydrous) 100mg

Other Ingredients: 
Dextrose, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Hydroxy Propyl Methylcellulose, Stearic Acid, Magnesium Stearate, Sodium Starch Glucolate, Starch, Triacetin, Titanium Dioxide, FD&C Yellow #5 Aluminum Lake, Silica, FD&C Yellow #6 Aluminum Lake.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

I have Stimerex-ES and it has 25mg of ephedra.  I love this shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I have Stimerex-ES and it has 25mg of ephedra.  I love this shit.



Thats crazy that you can buy that there.  Anything articles you suggest reading or things I should know before I start buying some?


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 10, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Not true at all this is Lipodrene i can get it down the street in local health store
> 
> 
> Supplement Facts  Warnings
> ...



Damn, I guess the law isn't really being inforced then. I may have to check that product out. I miss the old stuff like Xenedrine.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2007)

lurker..where is "da swamp?"


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> lurker..where is "da swamp?"



South Louisiana


----------

